# If you were going to a lure-making seminar...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

...What would you like to learn about first?

I have several ideas about what I think should be presented, but I'd like to get the thoughts of others.

I know we have a number of members on this forum who have just started and others interested in starting to build baits.

Maybe you guys could list the 3 most important things you'd like to hear in a lure-making seminar/discussion?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I know I would like to know info on equipment, like the different types of airbrush guns, double vs single and why, about the types of feeds and power for compressor's, along with some info on technique and applications. It's just one hand on the finger, but probably would be helpful so guys buy the right stuff first time around and not waste money on garbage, a list of suppliers on where to buy lure making components and what you find to be the best brands, places, etc.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

1. Top tools you need to start making baits.
2. How to start making Poppers,**********, Cranks, etc...show quick starting tips.
3. Airbrush basics


flash--------------------------------out


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

1. Basic tools you need to get started 
2. Basic sealers/topcoats (simple to use)
3. What kind of wood to use 

Thats what i would try to teach out first 
powertools is in second class


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Basic tools needed, shaping techniques, weighting and lip function.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the responses, so far.

Please keep them coming....


*Also, please add your favorite supplier to this list of lure component suppliers...I'll make this list available at the seminar...*..

ACID BRUSHES (to apply epoxy for clear coating) 
http://www.rsquality.com/productcart...idproduct=3201

Miscellaneous, including screweyes, 3D fish eyes, and many other components:

www.mooreslures.com

http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/stamina/muskie_lure.html


Lips, bills and tons of other stuff:
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/plastic-crankbait-bills/

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/web/index.php/id/1

http://www.njtackle.com/

Heres a GREAT site for beginners include templates for lure bodies

www.luremaking.com

Heres a link for templates to make your own lips for your baits:
http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/download/making_crankbait_lips.pdf
ACID BRUSHES (to apply epoxy for clear coating) 
http://www.rsquality.com/productcart...idproduct=3201

Miscellaneous, including screweyes, 3D fish eyes, and many other components:

www.mooreslures.com

http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/stamina/muskie_lure.html


Lips, bills and tons of other stuff:
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/plastic-crankbait-bills/

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/web/index.php/id/1

http://www.njtackle.com/

Heres a GREAT site for beginners include templates for lure bodies

www.luremaking.com

Heres a link for templates to make your own lips for your baits:
http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/download/making_crankbait_lips.pdf


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The lure shape templates... How to make them, design them, etc...


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Carl, I will go along with that. *Templates and Jigs *are my best memory. Nothing like making something that really works, losing it to a fish and forgetting the exact length of the lip, hook placement etc. Colors are my latest beef, so I am making color cards of the exact colors, as I spray a lure. pete


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The actual process of making them.
How to use the airbrush and make different patterns.
Also how to properly weight them.

those are the 3 that are the hardest for me to understand or that i would like to know more about.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Basic shapes of lure bodies and the technique each would be designed to perform on the water.

Lip configurations and the resulting action they give a lure.

That this is a hobbie to enjoy and have fun with and that any lure you make, whether your first or your hundreth, and the chance you may catch a fish with it is what this is really all about. Regardless of what tools and resources you have, plain or fancy, basic or elaborate...it's is worth every minute of time you invest, but first and foremost, be safe and have fun with it!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I know what I'd like to see.

That would be a couple of FRONT ROW seats open when I walked in!
This is looking like a full house fellows!!

DC


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Hope the luremaking seminar is a success. I wish I could make it. Maybe next year.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Vince and John thank you guys soooo much that was by far the best seminar i've ever been to! it really helped and i think im ready to really start with cranks! as amazing as the pics you put up here on the are site they dont do your lures justice..they were *AMAZING!* and john and Vince are two of the nicest guys you'll ever meet if any of you get a chance to see another one of their seminars i highly recommend it!

heres a few pics


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice, I realy wish i could of made it.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

Vince and John,

I never saw a more real looking buch of lures! They even look better in person! The FHRRA Show didn't have a big turn out but spending more time talking with interesting folks made it worth doing for me.

Wish I didn't have to run my table and could have sat in on the lure making lessons.









Hope you can figure out how to paint the one I dropped in to give you.


----------

